# Best Fish Eye Lens to Shoot a Church Wedding?



## zendianah (Jun 28, 2007)

Any reccomendations on a Fish Eye lens for my Nikon D200. I have a wedding coming up end of July. I'm assuming I need at least a 2.8.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 28, 2007)

From what I have seen...fish eye lenses are not usually that 'fast'...although I might be wrong.  They are such a specialized lens that I don't think it's all that important that you need it to be a super fast lens.  How many shots are you really going to take with a fish-eye?


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 28, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> From what I have seen...fish eye lenses are not usually that 'fast'...although I might be wrong.  They are such a specialized lens that I don't think it's all that important that you need it to be a super fast lens.  How many shots are you really going to take with a fish-eye?



All of them... it is a fish wedding. Two finny friends are tying the knot just for the halibut.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 28, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Garbz (Jun 28, 2007)

Sigma and Tokina both make a 10-17mm. The Tokina one is a fisheye. THe problem you will have though is the crop factor on the APS sensor will cut out the side of the fisheye and make the picture look just like it has heavy lense distortion, and not round like you would on a full frame camera.


----------



## JIP (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/300487-USA/Nikon_2148_10_5mm_f_2_8G_ED_DX.html


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 30, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Sigma and Tokina both make a 10-17mm. The Tokina one is a fisheye. THe problem you will have though is the crop factor on the APS sensor will cut out the side of the fisheye and make the picture look just like it has heavy lense distortion, and not round like you would on a full frame camera.


 
I don't know about the Sigma, but the Tokina (and the Pentax on which it was based or co-designed) is not a full-frame lens, but a DX lens, designed specifically as a fisheye for the 'APS-C' sensor size, so shouldn't it work just like a 'real' fisheye?


----------



## fmw (Jul 1, 2007)

Nikon makes a 10mm full frame fisheye for digital sensors (DX.)  That's the way to go.  However, I think you may have a hard time selling fisheye shots of a wedding.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 2, 2007)

fisheye? f/2.8?

Nikon makes a 10.5mm f/2.8 fishie. Or, you can shoot film and use the 16mm f/2.8 fish. I used that about a month ago on an f100 and it was a TON of fun. Got some real wonky shots of downtown Seattle with it. I _might_ get the transparencies/B&W negatives scanned, but probably not.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 9, 2007)

personally i wouldnt suggest fisheye becasue then you'll get a couple pictures that people will like, and take the rest with a regular lens, something like the sigma 10-20 f4.5-5.6 might be a better fit because then you dont get so much distortion and it can still be used for people shots without making them look too crazy....


----------

